# Problema router no enciende



## SantyUY (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola amigos, tengo un pequeño problema con un router, el cual me dieron, me refiero a que no estaba en uso y no sabia si funcionaria, lo conecte y funciono perfecto, el único problema era que en el plug de entrada de tensión tenia ´juego´ y había que torcerlo un poquito para que haga contacto, luego de conectar las entradas de adsl y demas lo conecte para utilizarlo y no funciono mas, no pude hacer que ande de ninguna manera, pense que era el plug dc por donde entra la tension pero no lo es, ya que medi con el tester y llega bien el voltage al pcb..
Note que casi todo esta en smd menos una resistencia (abajo imagenes) por eso me es imposible saber cual pude ser la falla con los pocos conocimientos de electrónica que tengo..


Lei por alli que tienen una especie de fusible o algo parecido como la mayoria de los circuitos, pero no se si es este el caso y si asi lo sea nose como reconocer un fusible en smd, por eso saque un par de fotos y quisiera mostrarselas para ver si me pueden ayudar en algo , o es que ya no sirve para mas nada.. 

Veo que es poco inusual este problema, puede ser por que sea muy sencillo de solucionar o por que no tenga solución :/ , por eso se los muestro para que den sus opiniones ..

Espero me puedan ayudar ! muchas gracias de todas formas ! 



*IMAGENES!
*









​

*P.D.: LA MARCA Y EL MODELO SON -> REPOTEC 8-P WEB SMART SWITCH*

*sI NECESitan ALGO mas ME lo pidEN ! grACIAS !*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2012)

nonono si el plug tiene juego, puede ser que este jodiendo ahi..

Si la tensión llega bien y estas usando el mismo adaptador no puede quemarse!

Si hay algo quemado en el circuito, algo del circuito debe andar, ahora por qué no medis con el tester esa resistencia y todo componente que veas?

También podrias medir con la alimentación conectada hasta donde llega la tensión y donde se pierda ahi está el problema.


----------



## SantyUY (Ene 16, 2012)

El adaptador lo cambie, por este problema del juego para ver si lo solucionaba,  por otro, el cual lo puse en 9 v (el mismo voltage del adaptador con juego), pero no encendió, talves fue este el problema.. pero el voltage es el mismo no se puede haber quemado.. ademas probe con ese otro adaptador en otro equipo y no funciono, nose por cual motivo pero NO LO QUEMO ..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2012)

jajaja listo...

2 cosas:

1) o lo quemó sin más
2) tu adaptador nuevo no anda directamente...por eso ningun equipo te prende!!!!!!!


----------



## SantyUY (Ene 16, 2012)

no, entendiste mal, mi e*QU*ipo que siempre uso anda perfecto y utilizo ese adapatador para probar este, lo que dije es que conecte otro adaptador a los dos e*QU*ipos, en mi modem (por que no es router) que siempre utilizo no paso nada . no funciono pero siguio andando perfectamente, en el router (en el que esta el problema) tampoco anduvo... en fin mira.. medi las tensiones y llegan hasta unos capasitores y unos C.I, pero cuando estaba midiendo un capasitor la tension llego a los 9v y decallo hasta 0 (creo que no es normal) , cuando sucede esto, si mido en la entrada al circuito tamb*IE*n pasa lo mismo , en el plug la corriente desiende de 9v hasta 0, seguido de un tiempo vuelve a subir a 9v .. pero aunque suba hasta 9v el equipo no enciende ..


----------



## SantyUY (Ene 16, 2012)

Mira ya descubrí lo que me paso, la culpa la tube yo, por cambiar el adaptador a este que es universal..



En los adaptadores para modem, (almenos el que yo utilizo en el mio) la parte interior del plug macho es + y la exterior es - , y el adaptador universal es cual use es completamente diferente..   por eso es como si hubiera conectado los polos invertidos, si no se quemo paso algo parecido .. no creo que tenga solución .. o si?


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 16, 2012)

da vuelta los cables del adaptador, no creo que no venga protegido el router, el de franja blanca al negro y el negro al franja blanca, puedes hacerlo solo en la ficha que va al router.
cuando mediste el capacitor, seguro electrolítico, se descargo, por eso decayó  a 0.
cuenta a ver que paso.....
no te asustes que yo estoy temblando.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2012)

Con la llavecita de la izquierda del adaptador le invertís la polaridad.

Pero esos adaptadores , seteados para 9 Vdc suelen tener una salida en vacío de 15 Vdc.

La otra cuestión es que no te va a alcanzar la corriente que entregan *esas inmundicias*

Saludos !


----------



## SantyUY (Ene 16, 2012)

ya invertí la polaridad pero el equipo sigue sin funcionar, no sera que al conectar los 9v invertidos se [Palabra innecesariamente vulgar] algo?


----------



## djwash (Ene 17, 2012)

Como te dijo 2M, esos adaptadores son una porqueria, una basura, lo mejor que podes hacer es tirar el adaptador ese universal a la basura o quemarlo.

Los modem o router actualmente vienen con fuentes switching...


----------



## SantyUY (Ene 17, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Como te dijo 2M, esos adaptadores son una porqueria, una basura, lo mejor que podes hacer es tirar el adaptador ese universal a la basura o quemarlo.
> 
> Los modem o router actualmente vienen con fuentes switching...



puede ser, pensé que eran muy útiles


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 17, 2012)

Esos adaptadores suelen venir mmmmuuuuuuuuy mal filtrados, aparte de ser poco exactos, de materiales y componentes de baja calidad, etc..


----------



## SantyUY (Ene 17, 2012)

Yo tengo uno desde hace añooooosss y lo cuidaba como que fuera de oro


----------



## chugus (Feb 21, 2012)

> Esos adaptadores suelen venir mmmmuuuuuuuuy mal filtrados, aparte de ser poco exactos, de materiales y componentes de baja calidad, etc..


jaja si tienes razón, son una porquería... solo un horrible trafo con unos dioditos que dan lastima y un electrolitico que ni se ve.... me imagino el ripple de esa continua lo que debe ser...


----------



## djwash (Feb 21, 2012)

No solo el ripple, tension en vacio alta y gran caida bajo carga...


----------



## analogico (Feb 21, 2012)

en paralelo al plug debiera
 tener un pequeño diodo 

es posible que  este en corto 
si es asi cámbialo  y prueba con una fuente mas decente




y esos trafos tambien son una porqueria cualquier cosa y se movió el swicht cambia el voltage o la polaridad y se quema lo que le conectes

es increíble que despues de tantos años y tantos artefactos quemados los sigan vendiendo y comprando


----------

